# MasterChef Italia 5. Dal 17 dicembre 2015. Tv Sky Uno.



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Sta per riaprire la cucina di MasterChef, il talent culinario più famoso della televisione. L'edizione 2015/2016 inizierà il 17 dicembre ed andrà in onda, in prima serata, tutti i giovedì, su Sky Uno. 

La grande novità della nuova edizione sarà l'introduzione di un nuovo giudice, il popolare Antonino Cannavacciuolo, che andrà ad affiancare i confermati Cracco, Barbieri e Bastianich.

Si partirà, dunque, giovedì 17 dicembre alle ore 21.

Seguiranno notizie e aggiornamenti


----------



## BB7 (4 Novembre 2015)

Ha già stufato da tempo. La moda dei programmi culinari è passata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2015)

Io invece non vedo l'ora che inizi.


----------



## Mou (6 Novembre 2015)

Curioso di vedere che farà Cannavacciuolo.


----------



## DannySa (6 Novembre 2015)

Hanno fatto bene a cambiare un po', curioso di vederlo anche quest'anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2015)

Come gestiranno la finale quest'anno? Credo che Striscia non darà pace alla trasmissione, sono ossessionati.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2015)

assolutamente imperdibile


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2015)

up


----------



## smallball (18 Dicembre 2015)

viste le prime due puntate...mi piace


----------



## Liuke (18 Dicembre 2015)

il pezzo della farmacista mi ha fatto sentire male ahahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Mattia è un soggettone XD


----------



## Milo (19 Dicembre 2015)

Programma top, nonostante non sono un patito di cucina lo segui assiduamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2015)

Mitico come hanno umiliato il tipo che ha usato il dado


----------



## Mou (23 Dicembre 2015)

Cannavacciuolo già perfettamente integrato con gli altri 3, si prospetta una stagione divertentissima anche se ancora non ho visto grossi talenti.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Dicembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ha già stufato da tempo. La moda dei programmi culinari è passata



magari avrà stufato te.


----------



## BB7 (30 Dicembre 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> magari avrà stufato te.



Considerando che quella affermazione è mia di certo non parlo a nome di altri Capitan Ovvio (;


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2016)

Finalmente hanno fatto fuori il filosofo della min...


----------



## numero 3 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Si...però adesso odiano tutti Darione....e che doveva fare...?


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per me Alida andrà sicuro in finale, è brava, è protetta dai giudici, insomma penso proprio che al limite finirà tra i primi 3 come minimo.
Maradona pure lui è molto protetto e andrà in fondo, gli altri a parte Dario che mi sembra uno dei migliori non saprei dire.
Quest'anno vincerà una donna.


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me Alida andrà sicuro in finale, è brava, è protetta dai giudici, insomma penso proprio che al limite finirà tra i primi 3 come minimo.
> Maradona pure lui è molto protetto e andrà in fondo, gli altri a parte Dario che mi sembra uno dei migliori non saprei dire.
> Quest'anno vincerà una donna.



per me Rubina Alida e Dario,sara' questo il podio


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mi sta simpatico Higuain. Il macellaio veneto.


----------



## Stex (7 Febbraio 2016)

Peccato che mandino via uno dei due veneti. Dario stava simpatico Ma dopo l'ultima puntata deve andarsene. Odio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2016)

Se ne è andato il filosofo insopportabile, mi basta questo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sta simpatico Higuain. Il macellaio veneto.


E' vero un po' si assomiglia a Higuain XD.

Io comunque appoggio Dario, avrei fatto la stessa cosa. Alla fine spero non vinca Alida perchè mi sta troppo sulle scatole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Alla fine spero non vinca Alida perchè mi sta troppo sulle scatole.



E' falsissima. Una serpe rancorsoa che si nasconde dietro a lacrime finte e un bel faccino.


----------



## DannySa (8 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' falsissima. Una serpe rancorsoa che si nasconde dietro a lacrime finte e un bel faccino.



E' vero, avesse avuto il carattere tranquillo di quella ragazza che c'era l'anno scorso (quella che parlava e le tremava la voce) di cui non ricordo il nome sarebbe stato meglio perché comunque è brava.
Io dico che vincerà una donna, scontatissimo, o lei o Rubina o Lucia; poco dietro Dario e la romagnola, personaggi di contorno Maradona, la francese e via via gli altri.


----------



## Milo (9 Febbraio 2016)

Alida e rubina sono gnocche comunque  e rubina abita a 20 km da me 

Appoggio Dario mi sta troppo simpatico Maradona


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' vero, avesse avuto il carattere tranquillo di quella ragazza che c'era l'anno scorso (quella che parlava e le tremava la voce) di cui non ricordo il nome sarebbe stato meglio perché comunque è brava.
> Io dico che vincerà una donna, scontatissimo, o lei o Rubina o Lucia; poco dietro Dario e la romagnola, personaggi di contorno Maradona, la francese e via via gli altri.



Rubina è un po' in calo, all'inizio era la super favorita ma ultimamente mi sembra stia perdendo colpi.
La Camusso comunista è un po' favorita dai giudici perchè è personaggio, non penso arriverà in finale (ultimamente ha avuto delle prestazioni pessime), ma sicuramente andrà avanti.
Avevo letto un po' di tempo fa del gossip, la romagnola pare che ora stia assieme al macellaio Higuain.. quindi ha cornificato il filosofo, ci goderei 

La francese MILF nessuno la sopporta ma a me sta simpatica 

Anch'io sono fan di Dario un po' come tutti, ora è diventato il bad villain dello show quindi ci sarà da divertirsi!


----------



## DannySa (9 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rubina è un po' in calo, all'inizio era la super favorita ma ultimamente mi sembra stia perdendo colpi.
> La Camusso comunista è un po' favorita dai giudici perchè è personaggio, non penso arriverà in finale (ultimamente ha avuto delle prestazioni pessime), ma sicuramente andrà avanti.
> Avevo letto un po' di tempo fa del gossip, la romagnola pare che ora stia assieme al macellaio Higuain.. quindi ha cornificato il filosofo, ci goderei
> 
> ...



Sì a parte tutto è una bella stagione pure questa.
La francesca impanica ogni volta, è odiata da tutti pur non essendo tra i migliori e ha il piantarello facile.
La sindacalista probabilmente può fare molto meglio quindi se sarà tra i migliori verrà fuori a breve, Dario invece lo vedrei bene in finale per questioni televisive (quest'anno una donna in finale ci va senza dubbio), altri maschi papabili non ne vedo e il macellaio così come Mattia non ha esperienza.
Come tutti gli anni ci sono alcuni soggetti che stanno lì solo come contorno, l'anno scorso c'era il catechista che arrivò quarto, la romana pure, quest'anno c'è Maradona.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2016)

intanto ieri sera esce Rubina,una delle grandi favorite


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Devo ancora vedere gli episodi, li ho registrati, ma stamattina mi sono spoilerato.

Lo avevo scritto che era in calo ma sono abbastanza sorpreso, non mi aspettavo l'eliminazione. Mah, sono perplesso, valuterò ovviamente bene dopo aver visto la puntata. Così senza sapere niente mi pare abbiano spianato la strada per i due "protetti", cioè Alida e Maradona.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Devo ancora vedere gli episodi, li ho registrati, ma stamattina mi sono spoilerato.
> 
> Lo avevo scritto che era in calo ma sono abbastanza sorpreso, non mi aspettavo l'eliminazione. Mah, sono perplesso, valuterò ovviamente bene dopo aver visto la puntata. Così senza sapere niente mi pare abbiano spianato la strada per i due "protetti", cioè Alida e Maradona.



hanno preferito le lacrime di Alida e Erica,non sottovalutare Dario,concorrente molto bravo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> hanno preferito le lacrime di Alida e Erica,non sottovalutare Dario,concorrente molto bravo.



Magari Dario!


----------



## milan1899 (13 Febbraio 2016)

Che palle Maradona, è un falso incredibile. Penso che tre quarti di quello che dice sia inventato...


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2016)

Dario o Lorenzo!


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2016)

L'avevo detto, se la sindacalista fosse stata tra i papabili al titolo lo avrebbe dimostrato ora, di solito chi si nasconde fino a poche puntate dal termine la spunta sempre (stessa cosa Lorenzo), Alida è protettissima dai giudici ma ha fatto il percorso inverso.
A 'sto punto direi Lucia e Alida in finale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2016)

Per quanto mi riguarda l'importante è che non vinca Alida. Insopportabile.


----------



## Morghot (14 Febbraio 2016)

Maradona e dario i miei preferiti, ma dubito non vinca alida è troppo pro purtroppo.


----------



## Stex (14 Febbraio 2016)

Si ma han detto ad alida che non è masterchefzuppe? Fa solo quello....


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mi sembra che Alida sotto quel grembiulino nasconda due bombe atomiche!


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' vero un po' si assomiglia a Higuain XD.
> 
> Io comunque appoggio Dario, avrei fatto la stessa cosa. Alla fine spero non vinca Alida perchè mi sta troppo sulle scatole.



l ho pensato anche io anche se Higuain ha la faccia un po più rotonda, comunque mi fa ridere il suo accento


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> hanno preferito le lacrime di Alida e Erica,non sottovalutare Dario,concorrente molto bravo.



quella grossa per me vince, non mi viene il nome, incredibile come mantiene la calma nelle situazioni difficili


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quella grossa per me vince, non mi viene il nome, incredibile come mantiene la calma nelle situazioni difficili



Lucia,la sindacalista Bresciana


----------



## Stex (15 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l ho pensato anche io anche se Higuain ha la faccia un po più rotonda, comunque mi fa ridere il suo accento



È solo dialetto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> È solo dialetto.



non è solo dialetto, ha anche una voce strana


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Alida sotto quel grembiulino nasconda due bombe atomiche!



Le ha le ha.


----------



## Stex (15 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è solo dialetto, ha anche una voce strana



secondo me quando parla ha sempre il groppo in gola perché è emozionato...


----------



## smallball (15 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che Alida sotto quel grembiulino nasconda due bombe atomiche!



buongustaio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo ho visto le puntate e mi sono ricreduto, penso che l'eliminazione di Rubina sia stata giusta. Ha fatto delle minchiate.
Nessun favoritismo devo dire.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2016)

Rubina era partita forte ma erano almeno 3/4 puntate che era in forte calo, eliminazione che ci sta, spero tanto che le prossime a levarsi siano le due piangenti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Rubina era partita forte ma erano almeno 3/4 puntate che era in forte calo, eliminazione che ci sta, spero tanto che le prossime a levarsi siano le due piangenti



Bastianich comunque ha messo a nudo la falsità di Alida, dicendole senza mezzi termini che le sue lacrime hanno rotto le palle.
E infatti dopo un nanosecondo si è messa a ridere come una cretina.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Febbraio 2016)

Puntate pessime stasera, Erika salvata almeno due volte, mentre Dario e Lucia fuori per cavolate, bah


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2016)

Vince Alida al 100%.
Mi spiace per Dario,l'unico che secondo me se la giocava.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Puntate pessime stasera, Erika salvata almeno due volte, mentre Dario e Lucia fuori per cavolate, bah



Quoto, Erika fa schifezze una dietro l'altra ed è quasi in finale, scandaloso. A questo punto tifo per Higuain, ma ovviamente non ce la farà ad andare oltre.


----------



## smallball (19 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto, Erika fa schifezze una dietro l'altra ed è quasi in finale, scandaloso. A questo punto tifo per Higuain, ma ovviamente non ce la farà ad andare oltre.



edizione molto deludente,Erika portata letteralmente tra i primi quattro,Alida ormai chiaramente vincitrice,come ha detto Lucia prima di uscire


----------



## smallball (19 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Puntate pessime stasera, Erika salvata almeno due volte, mentre Dario e Lucia fuori per cavolate, bah



edizione chiaramente pilotata,vince veramente chi non merita,peccato


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> edizione chiaramente pilotata,vince veramente chi non merita,peccato



già, edizione molto deludente, secondo me dalla prossima stagione il programma comincerà un po' a crollare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2016)

Mi aspetto un'offensiva di Striscia all'avvicinarsi della finale, e quest'anno potrebbero avere molti assi nella mainca visto come stanno andando le cose.

Peccato perchè il programma mi piace, ma questa edizione per ora proprio non convince.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2016)

Che poi Lucia è veramente una grande, adoro quel carattere saccente e di finissima superiorità  e soprattutto non rompeva con storielle del cavolo, era li per cucinare e cucinava, stop 

Alida ed Erika sono quasi peggio dell'indimenticabile rachida


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Febbraio 2016)

La colpa di questi programmi la do a Vissani,che ha portato la cucina in televisione,pessimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Che poi Lucia è veramente una grande, adoro quel carattere saccente e di finissima superiorità  e soprattutto non rompeva con storielle del cavolo, era li per cucinare e cucinava, stop



Si, ma poi era una saccenza comunque molto composta e educata, le due vipere invece sprizzano maleducazione da tutti i pori.


----------



## smallball (19 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, ma poi era una saccenza comunque molto composta e educata, le due vipere invece sprizzano maleducazione da tutti i pori.



dopo Alberto Naponi e' il personaggio migliore delle 5 edizioni di Masterchef


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Febbraio 2016)

A me veramente è sembrata l'edizione più sensata..I migliori 3 sono senz'altro rubina Dario e alida!
I primi due si sono suicidati da soli..e nel momento in cui sbagli clamorosamente è giusto,stando alle regole del programma che tu vada a casa!alida non ha mai commesso errori così grossi ed è ancora dentro!erica invece ha commesso molti errori ma è stata fortunata che ogni volta ci sia stato qualcuno che ha fatto peggio di lei..
I giudici non giudicano chi è stato il migliore lungo il percorso ma chi è stato il peggiore in quella prova..non vedo quindi cosa ci sia di strano in certe eliminazioni!rubina che era forse la mia preferita ha presentato un petto di pollo crudo!!ma scherziamo!?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2016)

visti i concorrenti rimasti vincerà Alida a mani basse, purtroppo. 

peccato, tifavo per lucia, adesso spero in maradona o nel macellaio higuain, le due ragazze rimaste sono 2 vipere falsissime.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

maradona e erika escono subito, vanno in finale alida e higuain..alida dovrebbe vincere facile ma higuain non è da sottovalutare..


----------



## DannySa (20 Febbraio 2016)

L'uscita di Lucia è una scelta televisiva, almeno per come la vedo io non potevano mandare 3 donne in finale e infatti hanno eliminato una donna, ora ci sono 2 donne e 2 uomini, ergo una donna andrà almeno in finale e vincerà.
Lucia probabilmente meritava più di Erika e aveva un portamento diverso rispetto a lei, più da chef con carattere, strano che l'abbiano mandata a casa per una sciocchezza (cioè ha cucinato e messo nel piatto, che doveva fare cambiare aggiungendo un pezzetto di lingua sua nel piatto?), tra l'altro aveva cominciato a cucinare bene nelle ultime puntate, stessa cosa Dario.
Maradona è il personaggio che deve arrivare tra i 4, Erika non vincerà mai (era andata in panico la scorsa puntata se non sbaglio) e Lorenzo è bravo ma anche lui non può farci molto, Alida ha la strada spianatissima.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'uscita di Lucia è una scelta televisiva, almeno per come la vedo io non potevano mandare 3 donne in finale e infatti hanno eliminato una donna, ora ci sono 2 donne e 2 uomini, ergo una donna andrà almeno in finale e vincerà.
> Lucia probabilmente meritava più di Erika e aveva un portamento diverso rispetto a lei, più da chef con carattere, strano che l'abbiano mandata a casa per una sciocchezza (cioè ha cucinato e messo nel piatto, che doveva fare cambiare aggiungendo un pezzetto di lingua sua nel piatto?), tra l'altro aveva cominciato a cucinare bene nelle ultime puntate, stessa cosa Dario.
> Maradona è il personaggio che deve arrivare tra i 4, Erika non vincerà mai (era andata in panico la scorsa puntata se non sbaglio) e Lorenzo è bravo ma anche lui non può farci molto, Alida ha la strada spianatissima.



erika ha sbagliato due volte, meritava di uscire lei, l'ha praticamente salvata alida quando ha deciso di mandare al pressure lorenzo e non lei, poi al duello finale hanno premiato più il macellaio perchè almeno si è scervellato nel cercare di fare un piatto con ingredienti impossibili mentre lucia ha fatto la roba più semplice non ultilizzando il cervello, aveva ingredienti più pregiati ma li ha praticamente cucinati tutti a parte senza assemblarli tra di loro..


----------



## Mou (20 Febbraio 2016)

Finale: Alida vs Higuain


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Febbraio 2016)

Per me potrebbe farcela Maradona. Mi viene un po' in mente la finale di due anni fa, non ricordo i nomi, ma c'era il tipo sardo superfavorito, e con la strada già spianata verso la vittoria, che capitolò in finale di fronte al piemontese con gli occhiali che mi ricordava molto Maradona, tutto alti e bassi, faceva grandi piatti assieme a scivoloni clamorosi. 

Tifo Higuain ma un'Alida che perde la finale non avrebbe prezzo, chiunque si scontrerà con lei avrà il mio massimo supporto (addirittura Erica)


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me potrebbe farcela Maradona. Mi viene un po' in mente la finale di due anni fa, non ricordo i nomi, ma c'era il tipo sardo superfavorito, e con la strada già spianata verso la vittoria, che capitolò in finale di fronte al piemontese con gli occhiali che mi ricordava molto Maradona, tutto alti e bassi, faceva grandi piatti assieme a scivoloni clamorosi.
> 
> Tifo Higuain ma un'Alida che perde la finale non avrebbe prezzo, chiunque si scontrerà con lei avrà il mio massimo supporto (addirittura Erica)



se ti riferisci ad almo era pugliese e perse in finale contro Federico..anche io l anno scorso ad esempio puntavo tutto su Amelia che invece arrivo terza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se ti riferisci ad almo era pugliese e perse in finale contro Federico..anche io l anno scorso ad esempio puntavo tutto su Amelia che invece arrivo terza



Si esatto mi riferivo a loro, Almo e Federico.
Almo era effettivamente pugliese errore mio


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Deve vincere Lorenzo, Alida non la sopporto..con quella storia dell'anoressia ha scassato


----------



## beleno (21 Febbraio 2016)

Io non sottovaluterei Lorenzo, secondo me è molto bravo ed ha buone probabilità di arrivare sino in fondo.


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2016)

per me alla fine faranno vincere Erika...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2016)

E' uscito per errore il nome dell'ultimo concorrente eliminato prima della finale, sarebbe stato spoilerato da Rubina 

Io non dico o scrivo nulla, se proprio volete sapere googlate su Internet "masterchef finalisti"...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Erica ancora la peggiore e salvata


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2016)

maradona o higuain devono vincere, perfino erika mi andrebbe bene. 

mandate a casa alida, è insopportabile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Lo spoiler era giusto, finale ridicola quest'anno

Due arpie piagnone e arroganti contro uno che almeno è umile

E ovviamente vincerà una delle arpie


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2016)

Solo quel citrullo di Maradona poteva mandare in finale Erica,che sarebbe dovuta uscire settimane fa.
C'è mai stato un concorrente più stupido del libanese?
Strada spianata per Alida,che sopratutto nel duello finale libero è nettamente superiore agli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Anche stasera scandalo.
Erica ha sbagliato l'invention (nonostante gli ennesimi mille suggerimenti), ha saltato la prova del ristorante, e il pressure era discutibile. Terza serata di fila dove sbaglia tutto. In finale una che mette il parmigiano sul pesce.

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Jaqen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Lorenzo purtroppo non vincerà, ma sarebbe giusto far vincere lui. Finale Alida-Erica scontatissima.
Hanno fatto fuori Dario per un piatto.......Erica e Aida sbagliano piatti su piatti... Lorenzo per adesso non sbaglia più niente.. ma visto che non piange non vincerà...


----------



## sbrodola (26 Febbraio 2016)

Alida sarà anche antipatica, ma non si può dire che non merita. 
Tecnicamente è sempre sembrata la più preparata, forse solo Dario le stava dietro.
Come percorso Lorenzo il migliore.
Erica boh?!


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche stasera scandalo.
> Erica ha sbagliato l'invention (nonostante gli ennesimi mille suggerimenti), ha saltato la prova del ristorante, e il pressure era discutibile. Terza serata di fila dove sbaglia tutto. In finale una che mette il parmigiano sul pesce.
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


lo spoiler di Dagospia,ahime',pare esatto,edizione scandalosa veramente,si devono vergognare


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Erica ancora la peggiore e salvata



l'hanno ricoperta di insulti sulla sua pagina Facebook,stava bannando a ripetizione


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Alida sarà anche antipatica, ma non si può dire che non merita.
> Tecnicamente è sempre sembrata la più preparata, forse solo Dario le stava dietro.
> Come percorso Lorenzo il migliore.
> Erica boh?!



si ecco, per lo meno è brava, nulla da dire. 
è lei di carattere che è insopportabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Tra Alida e Erica a malincuore tifo per Alida, quantomeno per una questione di meritocrazia.


----------



## DannySa (26 Febbraio 2016)

Scontatissima la finale tra donne e da quello che si è visto ci saranno 3 chef donne nell'ultima puntata con finale al femminile annessa.
Fosse vero lo spoiler che è uscito qualche giorno fa sarebbe davvero incredibile che vincesse chi nelle ultime puntate ha sempre cannato un piatto ed è stato salvato perché qualcun altro ha deciso di darsi la zappa sui piedi.
Maradona, seppur bravo, si è giocato tutti i pressure a mò di kamikaze dell'Isis e nell'ultimo pressure lo hanno mandato a casa, era prevedibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2016)

cmq se è vero lo spoiler di dagospia sono proprio curiosa di capire che razza di menu ha messo su erika per vincere la sfida: se non sbaglio in finale bisogna preparare un antipasto, un primo, un secondo e un dolce. 

di solito i piatti più curati esteticamente li ha sempre fatti alida, vorrà dire che quelli di erika erano davvero buonissimi.


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Scontatissima la finale tra donne e da quello che si è visto ci saranno 3 chef donne nell'ultima puntata con finale al femminile annessa.
> Fosse vero lo spoiler che è uscito qualche giorno fa sarebbe davvero incredibile che vincesse chi nelle ultime puntate ha sempre cannato un piatto ed è stato salvato perché qualcun altro ha deciso di darsi la zappa sui piedi.
> *Maradona, seppur bravo, si è giocato tutti i pressure a mò di kamikaze dell'Isis e nell'ultimo pressure lo hanno mandato a casa, era prevedibile.*


Tra tutti i concorrenti maradona ha sempre fatto degli ottimi piatti anche in condizioni diciamo sfavorevoli...ma nell ultima puntata ha esagerato.
Maradona fuori da masterchef secondo me farà molta strada proprio perche ha quell incoscienza innata che in una cucina è determinante.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Uno scandalo. Dagospia c'ha preso in pieno.

Erica fa davvero pietà e Maradona è davvero una capra.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Marzo 2016)

Cioè se vince la tizia del parmigiano sul pesce, più ignorante sugli ingredienti, che si è saltata tutte le esterne di livello (hotel e ristorante) andando al pressure sempre dopo che gli altri avevano sudato come i magliali, che è stata a rischio eliminazione almeno 4 volte e che, cosa da non poco, ha una faccia da schiaffi seconda solo al filosofo... Sto programma è da incenerire

Alida merita ma Pipita Lorenzo è troppo simpatico


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2016)

manca un giorno alla probabile pagliacciata...no comment


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2016)

per adesso tutto come previsto: erika subito in finale con le animelle e alida che (piangendo, tanto per cambiare) arriva in finale. 

higuain silurato perché la sua minestra era troppo asciutta, bah.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2016)

Finale oscena in un'edizione oscena


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2016)

Cancellare subito questa edizione dagli archivi. Altrimenti questo programma è morto, credibilità a livello di programma De Filippi.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Marzo 2016)

tutto sommato da erika mi aspettavo peggio, invece ha fatto un bel menu anche se si è mantenuta sul classico, alida invece ha rischiato di più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2016)

Erica ahahahahaha  non ci sono parole


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2016)

Se valutiamo il percorso complessivo stendiamo un velo pietoso, è uno scandalo. Meritocrazia zero. Vince una delle peggiori concorrenti, da sbattere fuori dopo due puntate.

Però la faccia di Alida al nome dell'altra vincitrice non ha prezzo. Che goduria. Anche nella finale ha fatto la sborona pallone gonfiata. Il profumo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2016)

Erica è stata portata alla vittoria con tutti i mezzi possibili, è finita ultima almeno 3/4 volte, sempre ripescata con inoltre la possibilità di non fare l'esterna, per non parlare della piangina continua
Vabbè


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2016)

Odio Alida,ma come capacità si è dimostrata fin da subito la migliore. Senza Rubina e Dario come avversari,avrebbe dovuto vincere lei.
Invece vince Erica,che doveva uscire un mesetto fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Erica è stata portata alla vittoria con tutti i mezzi possibili, è finita ultima almeno 3/4 volte, sempre ripescata con inoltre la possibilità di non fare l'esterna, per non parlare della piangina continua
> Vabbè



Il tortino finale sembrava proprio un escremento venuto male


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2016)

edizione da dimenticare molto in fretta..una pagliacciata


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tortino finale sembrava proprio un escremento venuto male



alida ha osato di più, Erika si è limitata a fare piatti molto più banali, questa vittoria è uno scandalo


----------



## Morghot (5 Marzo 2016)

Dopo aver visto la semifinale mi son spoilerato direttamente perchè non reggevo una possibile vittoria di erica, detto fatto.

Scabroso, anche se alida si merita ogni odio possibile almeno meritava (non ho visto la finale ripeto ma per il percorso non c'è proprio paragone) , quell'altra boh, avete già detto tutto voi, salvata mille volte, antonino che la difende anche se sputava nel piatto a momenti, fa triste quando con tanti bravi che c'erano vince una che doveva essere eliminata otto volte..

Un masterchef che non sa riconoscere il riso basmati come riso indiano, ma porc0...


----------

